# My Sons BestFriend



## tiffany (Dec 28, 2012)

This Robinettes-caprine Ezra... Her and my son brought home Reserve Junior Champion this year at our local fair! Expecting kids from her in April 2013!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

that's great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is pretty ! Im sure her babies will be awesome 
You son looks so proud


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's lovely!


----------



## tiffany (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's beautiful! I bet you guys are very excited about her kids! Your son is a very handsome young man! Will he show her again and show her kids?


----------



## tiffany (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you HoosierShadow! Yes we are very proud of her! And it is in our plans to show her. We will probably sale her kids this year because my son is wanting another doe! 
Thanks for the compliment on my son! He is a gentleman! Don't have many complaints!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Tiffany , what kind of doe is your son thinking of ?
Same breed ? He looks like he really enjoys the goats and the showing.
To my eyes , he looks like a natural


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## tiffany (Dec 28, 2012)

Trickypoo, he is wanting to buy a kid from me out of my Goldthwaite buck and CopperHill doe. I know it sounds crazy that I making him buy it... But we are trying to teach responsibility and that you have to work for what u want! This doe is an American and he is wanting a PB! Thanks


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I think making him buy it is great, and he will take better care of her than if she were just given to him. He looks like a little gentleman, beautiful pics!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

That's awesome Congrats!


----------

